# 7" touch display with raspberry pi



## JR777 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey there,

i try to setup FreeBSD on a raspberry pi 3B+ with the original 7" touchscreen.
Xfce is working well with a connected keyboard and mouse (both usb).
Only the touchscreen of the display isn't working. 
I didn't found much information about getting the touchscreen to work.
There is a evdev project, but i found only a description, nothing more: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2014/evdev_Touchscreens 

Does anyone have an idea how to get this to work?


----------



## acheron (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been told the following: "In theory it's just Xorg configuration. They need libinput module"


----------



## George (Jan 10, 2020)

If you dont get answers here in the forum, dont be shy to ask the developers on the arm-mailing list.


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2020)

And please, if you get any answers that helps with progress - please add them to this thread.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Jan 10, 2020)

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "keyboard"
    Driver  "libinput"
    Option  "AutoServerLayout"  "true"
    Option  "Device"    "/dev/input/event2"
    Option  "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"
    Option  "XkbRules"  "evdev"
EndSection
 
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "mouse"
    Driver  "libinput"
    Option  "AutoServerLayout"  "true"
    Option  "Device"    "/dev/input/event3"
    Option  "ClickMethod"   "clickfinger"
    Option  "NaturalScrolling"  "true"
    Option  "Tapping"   "false"
EndSection
```


Just do it  libinput time!


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 11, 2020)

very cool that you got freebsd running on that, i can think of no other OS i'd like on an embedded device 
other than perhaps minix3
but my heart belongs with freebsd


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

forgiven_noob said:


> very cool that you got freebsd running on that


FreeBSD should run fine on a Raspberry Pi 1, 2 and 3. For the Pi4 its still missing a few essentials (like ethernet and HDMI output). 



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Quick one here guys: I need an embedded touch screen solution for a few home automation displays, and would prefer a FreeBSD/Chromium solution. It looks like Pi3 will do the job, but I wonder if anything works better. I'm not wedded to any particular hardware.

Does anyone have a recommendations for a 'best' embedded board and touch screen solution running on FreeBSD?


----------



## George (Mar 24, 2020)

I always felt that 1GB Ram is too little for firefox/chromium on my RPI3.


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 25, 2020)

can you use serial port on raspberry pi3 with freebsd


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 25, 2020)

Before you commit to the 7" touchscreen display (the so-called "official Raspberry pi foundation display"), consider its physical size. I have one at home, and if I had more time, I would set it up on my pump control system. But the display is seriously small, and the resolution is not very good. With today's humans having been spoiled by iPads and modern cell phones, that display is a big-time letdown. When using a font that allows a person in their 50s without reading glasses to read the numbers on the screen, it has about 15 lines x 50 characters. Not enough for editing source code. I think for a status display of pumps and pressures it will do the job, but it will be tight. But given that I have it (it's paid for!), and it is easy to physically mount (small size helps), and interfacing it is super easy (one ribbon cable, four wires), doesn't require any software (works as an ASCII terminal right at booting, and X starts right up), I'll use it as a starting point. If the limitations really annoy me later, I will replace it.

I also have tested a a Mimo Vue 10" display with 1280x800 resolution here. It is significantly better, and would be much more usable. But it would also be 4x more expensive. And because of HDMI and USB and power, cabling it is significantly more work for me, so I won't use it for now. If the 7" display size goes on my nerves, I might change my mind.

Elazar said: 1GB is not enough for Chromium. I find that I can run X and Chromium and browse the web (including youtube videos) no problem. The machine is not fast, but it works (this is a RPi3).

Regarding serial port or touch panel support under FreeBSD: I'm actually running Raspbian on my Pi, so I can't answer that question.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback ralphbsz. I was wondering about that display. There seem to be a few in the market, including hires 11-12" versions that might be worth looking at.

It seems that it might just be the touch portion of FreeBSD that's missing? I haven't got the Pi in my hands yet to check, but if that 'all', I might have a go at trying to get it working.


----------



## VArchS (Feb 5, 2022)

Lars Skogstad said:


> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> Identifier  "keyboard"
> Driver  "libinput"
> ...



Thank you for your time and effort building this community.
I am setting up a small desktop with a RPi3 and the 7" touch screen display.
I created a file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/touchscreen.conf and typed Lars' code in it.
I checked that packages libevdev and libinput are installed.

I am using 13.0R and i3wm.

Unfortunatelly touch feature is not working for me.

Any idea on what I might be missing?


----------

